# Big points for sending wife a sweet text during the day



## NoIssues (Oct 9, 2011)

My wife loves it when I send her an affectionate text in the middle of the day. 

She tells me it lets her know I was thinking of her which is a VERY, VERY BIG FRIGGEN DEAL TO HER that lasts for several hours making a big chunk of her day all skippy inside. 

If I follow up with a Ill be home around blankety blank, holy christ she gets naked. Just kidding. Kiiiiiiddddiiiiing. Relax. 

I come home to my favorite candy bar, cold beer, a nice warm dinner, cookies and a happy azz wife over a stinkin text or two.

This is pure and simple awesomeness. What could be easier?

Back when I was a ****ty husband four years ago, I refused to learn how to text, spewed how I hated cell phones, threatened to throw it our the window, said texting was dopey, blah, blah, blah.

After my wife knocked the very large chip off my shoulder four years ago, I learned what she needs. Attention, affection, appreciation, respect, which to my surprise can be delivered via text in like 32 seconds during a break from my rather large pile of responsibilities at work. 

If your marriage stinks and you dont do this, start today dammit. Its too easy to not score a few points with your spouse. 

Have fun. Some call it sexting. Isnt that a delicious way to look at it.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

If you're already smothering your spouse with attention and upset they won't "change", this is unlikely to work towards anything good.

However, if you're the "cooler" partner - as NoIssues was/is - this is a no-brainer.


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

NoIssues said:


> My wife loves it when I send her an affectionate text in the middle of the day.
> 
> She tells me it lets her know I was thinking of her which is a VERY, VERY BIG FRIGGEN DEAL TO HER that lasts for several hours making a big chunk of her day all skippy inside.
> 
> ...


A lot of men just don't get how little it really takes to make certain women, women like me, content. Everytime my husband texts me with anything...even just to tell me something I've been waiting for in the mail has come, just thrills me because it tells me I matter. Silly though it seems to some...little things like this make people like me feel like we matter to them.


----------



## NoIssues (Oct 9, 2011)

wifeofhusband said:


> My husband is good like this. What I'd love him to send me is a suggestive rather than sweet text though. lol Have you tried that one?


Yes I send spicy texts alot too. 

Your sexy, Your gonna get it, etc and more risque

:iagree:


----------



## NoIssues (Oct 9, 2011)

stillme4you said:


> A lot of men just don't get how little it really takes to make certain women, women like me, content. Everytime my husband texts me with anything...even just to tell me something I've been waiting for in the mail has come, just thrills me because it tells me I matter. Silly though it seems to some...little things like this make people like me feel like we matter to them.


Take it to heart fellas. The women are speaking to us!!!


----------



## DoYouWoo (Jul 19, 2011)

I love it when the women-folk give us insider info 
Agree with noIssues - I get huge props for sending a text that takes such little effort on my part - I am all for anything with the dream combo of low effort:big reward ;-)


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

NoIssues said:


> My wife loves it when I send her an affectionate text in the middle of the day.
> 
> She tells me it lets her know I was thinking of her which is a VERY, VERY BIG FRIGGEN DEAL TO HER that lasts for several hours making a big chunk of her day all skippy inside.
> 
> ...


No brainer! Good for you...wish it was catching!


----------



## smartymatt (Oct 10, 2011)

good for you NoIssues  

i guess i'm alone here in being averse to digital love notes... still prefer romancing in person.


----------



## wemogirl (May 31, 2011)

smartymatt said:


> good for you NoIssues
> 
> i guess i'm alone here in being averse to digital love notes... still prefer romancing in person.


Just because you send texts doesn't mean you can't romance in person, too. 

I think my DH is finally understanding that the little things mean so much in making someone feel loved. He has been looking for his cell phone the last day or so and must have found it at work because he just sent me an "I love you" text. That meant so much more than an "I found my cell phone text" or no text at all would have. 

NoIssues, you are so right in your initial post. So glad you found this easy way to connect with your wife.


----------



## NoIssues (Oct 9, 2011)

wemogirl said:


> the little things mean so much in making someone feel loved


We have built consensus. :smthumbup:

Spread the word to relieve the suffering. 

How much misery would be avoided if this was more widely understood?


----------



## dodgerblue (Oct 18, 2011)

I just found a nice picture of flowers online and took a picture of it with my phone and text it to my wife. She loved it.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

smartymatt said:


> good for you NoIssues
> 
> i guess i'm alone here in being averse to digital love notes... still prefer romancing in person.


Then write her a little "I love you" or "you are beautiful" note and leave it in her undies drawer! 


SCORE!


----------



## NoIssues (Oct 9, 2011)

southern wife said:


> Then write her a little "I love you" or "you are beautiful" note and leave it in her undies drawer!
> 
> 
> SCORE!


Another deposi for the love bank!!! :smthumbup:


----------

